# 0% Available (Plugged in, charging).. Battery won't charge



## mexjohn07 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have an hp dv9000, my battery will not charge past 0%. When I unplug the ac adapter the laptop turns off immediately. I tried 2 different batteries, and more than 1 ac adapter as well. Can anyone help me fix this problem? cuz my laptop is just a desktop now.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Please look carefully at the following page as I have been able to help another guy here in the forum to obtain a new laptop from HP using this link and do not be afraid to contact HP if need be worse case scenario you do not get a new laptop and still have the issue without any cost or risks.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277


----------



## mexjohn07 (Aug 19, 2009)

I called them and they determined it wasn't having the symptoms listed in the website. He then sent me to another site where i checked the battery but that wasn't listed as a faulty battery. I bought the second battery I tried online, and it didn't work, what are the chances of the battery i bought being faulty? i bought ir from a battery site, not very popular, they had a good price tho.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

If the batt did not come from a reputable site it is very possible you were sold a bad batt.

I would try purchasing from the manufacturer when buying a vital part such as a batt you might pay a couple of bucks more but at least you will know it is what you are looking for and will come with a good warranty.


----------

